# Broken Foglight replacement



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

Anybody gotten broken foglights yet? I was washing my car the other day and noticed the passenger side foglight was broken :thumbdwn: 

I'm sure this has happened to at least a few of you out there. Has anyone replaced the lens or upgraded the lights at all? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

No broken lights here, but I've seen some people install aftermarket lights, instead of going stock.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

Yea, going through that now. My wife came home last week from a trip and found the drivers side broken.  Their $160-$170 each from the dealer or around $180-$200 if you get the kit (2 foglights and the column switch). Theirs a used pair on ebay right now.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Yeah, for all you diy'ers I see the kits on Ebay pretty
frequently...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I've got two cracked ones. Both of them up front are broken, but still working. Try Irontoad.com They are usually pretty cheap.


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

You can buy the kit here 

http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...n=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=999F1-02ALT


----------

